# Counter strike source makes my computer crash



## |cepack (Sep 19, 2007)

Recently when I have been playing source my computer will all of a sudden crash halfway through my game. It is inconsistent when it crashes sometimes within the minute of playing and sometimes after an hour. I have had this game for a while and never had problems liek this until abot a week ago. Any suggestions?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

list your full system specs including detailed power supply info.also try this http://www.techsupportforum.com/art...es/122161-how-use-install-sensorsviewpro.html post back your temp,and voltage readings.


----------



## |cepack (Sep 19, 2007)

Windows: Windows XP5.1 (Build 2600) Service Pack 2
Internet Explorer: 6.0.2900.2180
Memory (RAM): 1280 MB
CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.40GHz
CPU Speed: 3407.0 MHz
Sound card: Creative SB Live! Series
Display Adapters: NVIDIA GeForce PCX 5750 | NetMeeting driver | RDPDD Chained DD
Screen Resolution: 1280 X 1024 - 32 bit
: 
Network Adapters: Marvell Yukon 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller - Packet Scheduler Miniport
CD / DVD Drives: D: _NEC DVD+RW ND-2100AD | E: Generic STEALTH DVD | F: Generic STEALTH DVD | G: Generic STEALTH DVD | I: Generic STEALTH DVD
: 
COM Ports: COM1
LPT Ports: LPT1
Mouse: 16 Button Wheel Mouse Present
Hard Disks: C: 111.7GB | H: 232.9GB
Hard Disks - Free: C: 16.3GB | H: 57.5GB
USB Controllers: 5 host controllers.
Firewire (1394): 1 host controllers.
: 
Manufacturer: American Megatrends Inc.
Product Make: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
: 
AC Power Status: OnLine
BIOS Info: ATAT COMPATIBLE 083104 A M I 8000431
Time Zone: New Zealand Standard Time
Battery: No Battery
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC. P5GD1 PRO
Modem: Not detected


Power supply is: 500w Hyena power supply 230V

Temp:
cpu: 48'C
Sys: 25'C
Aux: 29'C
HD0: 38'C
HD1: 32'C

Voltages:
VCoreA: 1.39V
+3.3V: 3.3V
+12v: 12.00V

When I'm running source temperatures remain similar.
Memory usage about 65%
CPU suage around 10%

Um do you need any other information? I'm not exactly sure what imformation on the power supply you need.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Clean out all dust from your computer (especialy aroung heatsinks and fans) then post back the temps, from the looks of it I would think your cpu or video card overheated


----------



## Labyrinth (Jul 31, 2007)

in steam right click on css and go to properties then click the "local files" tab

Then press the "verify integrity of game cache"


----------

